# Importing Entourage into Apple Mail



## mickey79 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ave,

Is it possible to import Entourage mail boxes (perhaps even account information etc) into Apple Mail (Leopard) ?

I had been using Microsoft Entourage but would like to switch to the new Apple Mail that came with the Leopard installation. Couldn't find any utility/import feature allowing import of Entourage mail boxes into Apple Mail.

Thanks.


----------



## defianty (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's no problem. Just done it myself. Not sure about account details as I did mine first but it imported all the mail I had. Just go file/import mailboxes.


----------



## mickey79 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, here's the problem. 

I have two hard drives in my Power Mac G5. One Hard Drive has a working Mac OS X 10.3.9 which has the Entrourage.

I did a clean (Erase & Install) of Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard on my 2nd Hard Drive (So I could retain my original system in case of problems).

So basically, Apple Mail is on a different hard drive (and OS) then the Entourage. So when I do File>Import>Mailboxes and select Entourage - it doesn't pick up the Entourage & it's Mailboxes from my 2nd (Panther) Hard Drive.

Any way around that?


----------



## defianty (Oct 28, 2007)

If I remember correctly you can drag you mailboxes to the desktop from Entourage. You should then either be able to drag them into Mail or use the import feature to import them in. Sorry it's a little vague but I don't have Entourage installed anymore to give you a step by step guide. Good luck, post again if you hit any problems.

As another thought, have you tried using the import feature and selecting import mbox files? Might be worth a go.


----------



## andyz (Oct 28, 2007)

What about the reverse. I am having problems with mail since upgrading to leopard. I am now using entourage but would love to access all my contacts


----------

